# Metal band saw



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

ok so the bandsaw at harbor freight (primarily all good reviews for the money ) is $299 on sale for $250 plus 25% off this weekend I can get it for $200 I've read a couple reviews of people saying they use a coolant system with it. Any input ? @robert flynt headed to Hattiesburg this evening lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

Hmmm be nice to know the material of the tires...I would believe some of the coolants avaliable might not agree with the rubber.....just ponder'n

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Hmmm be nice to know the material of the tires...I would believe some of the coolants avaliable might not agree with the rubber.....just ponder'n


I've seen where people have replaced them


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> ok so the bandsaw at harbor freight (primarily all good reviews for the money ) is $299 on sale for $250 plus 25% off this weekend I can get it for $200 I've read a couple reviews of people saying they use a coolant system with it. Any input ? @robert flynt headed to Hattiesburg this evening lol


I use one very much,slow cutting I put extra weight hanging down,it don't have tires. Slow spinning metal on metal. I tricked coolant and let it fall in tub,strain and use again. For the price it's right!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> I use one very much,slow cutting I put extra weight hanging down,it don't have tires. Slow spinning metal on metal. I tricked coolant and let it fall in tub,strain and use again. For the price it's right!!!


That's a good deal , no question bout that


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> I use one very much,slow cutting I put extra weight hanging down,it don't have tires. Slow spinning metal on metal. I tricked coolant and let it fall in tub,strain and use again. For the price it's right!!!


You just put the coolant on the blade? Forgive my ignorance? What coolant do you use any one better than the other. Thanks


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 18, 2015)

Little reservoir made from gallon soap jar with valve to let just drip now and then. Coolant is used hydraulic fluid, just find leaky tractor and put bucket under it.lol ought to be easy Pease down there in south

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> Little reservoir made from gallon soap jar with valve to let just drip now and then. Coolant is used hydraulic fluid, just find leaky tractor and put bucket under it.lol ought to be easy Pease down there in south


Lol yeah that is easy down here


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2015)

Hope you get it, I was thinking of getting a compressor while the HF sale is going on, but I see in the fine print that compressors are excluded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> ok so the bandsaw at harbor freight (primarily all good reviews for the money ) is $299 on sale for $250 plus 25% off this weekend I can get it for $200 I've read a couple reviews of people saying they use a coolant system with it. Any input ? @robert flynt headed to Hattiesburg this evening lol


the medal cutting band saw does not have the rubber bands on the wheels,as does all the medal cutting band saws because the medal dust will ruin the rubber bands in short order, they are just medal on medal so there is no problem with any kind of coolant but the model you are looking at doesn't have a coolant system or catch pan. I don't use a coolant because it causes a mess and since your cutting relatively thin metal the blades last a good while if you don't abuse them.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> the medal cutting band saw does not have the rubber bands on the wheels,as does all the medal cutting band saws because the medal dust will ruin the rubber bands in short order, they are just medal on medal so there is no problem with any kind of coolant but the model you are looking at doesn't have a coolant system or catch pan. I don't use a coolant because it causes a mess and since your cutting relatively thin metal the blades last a good while if you don't abuse them.


Thanks. I need to find out what the good blades are again. That's the only thing I didn't write down yesterday. Lol


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I've seen where people have replaced them or even took the saw apart and just mounted the vertical section on a table


It comes with a cheezy table for using the saw in an up right position but I promply replace that with one I made from 1/4" steel plate. I also took the clamp and all the crap off the body ( stand ) and use the stand to set on while profiling the blade from the flat bar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. I need to find out what the good blades are again. That's the only thing I didn't write down yesterday. Lol


Lennox bi metal and if you get them to course the thin medal will knock the teeth off when it springs down and snaps back up. use a selection chart for the thickness of the steel you are cutting. The thinner the metal the worse it is about knocking the teeth off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

Tony stay away from some of those knife forum! A lot of those guys have never made a knife and are instant experts. If I have questions, and I do, I seek out knifemaking friend that I know have lot of experience. Almost all knifemaker share their knowledge freely and have web sites. Save your self some head aches from misinformation and use them. R.W. Wilson has a good site and I recommend him highly as a start but any thing you read on some of those knife forums you should take with a grain of salt. Sorry, but that needs to be said to all new makers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Tony stay away from some of those knife forum! A lot of those guys have never made a knife and are instant experts. If I have questions, and I do, I seek out knifemaking friend that I know have lot of experience. Almost all knifemaker share their knowledge freely and have web sites. Save your self some head aches from misinformation and use them. R.W. Wilson has a good site and I recommend him highly as a start but any thing you read on some of those knife forums you should take with a grain of salt. Sorry, but that needs to be said to all new makers.


You must have saw me sign up to a site yesterday. Lol. I hate bugging you and tom and Scott. Lol. I know I have seen some silly comments that I wondered about. Just didn't seem to add up but I know I don't know everything or anything but contrary to what @SENC believes I have a little common sense. And I figure as much as I bug you that you may start claiming me in your income taxes. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You must have saw me sign up to a site yesterday. Lol. I hate bugging you and tom and Scott. Lol. I know I have seen some silly comments that I wondered about. Just didn't seem to add up but I know I don't know everything or anything but contrary to what @SENC believes I have a little common sense. And I figure as much as I bug you that you may start claiming me in your income taxes. Lol


Don't wont to claim you but you can pay my phone bill!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

Hawkins knife supply usually has the best price on the Lennox bi- metal blades.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Hawkins knife supply usually has the best price on the Lennox bi- metal blades.


Thanks il get online. Leaving Hattiesburg now with it.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> Little reservoir made from gallon soap jar with valve to let just drip now and then. Coolant is used hydraulic fluid, just find leaky tractor and put bucket under it.lol ought to be easy Pease down there in south


You must have seen my tractor, which bring me to the next subject, do you want to buy a tractor!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2015)

@Molokai 
@therichinc 
@Molokai
@Foot Patrol 
@Nowski 
Tony is not the only one soaking up all this information and I for one would like to thank you and all the pros for sharing y'all's knowledge to us on Woodbarter!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> You must have seen my tractor, which bring me to the next subject, do you want to buy a tractor!


Glad mine is finally paid off. Save that fluid. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You must have saw me sign up to a site yesterday. Lol. I hate bugging you and tom and Scott. Lol.



No longer must you worry about bothering them, young Grasshopper. I have a woodworking board which has a knife making forum on it, so I know all there is to know about knives, and how to make them. In fact, I lived next door to a neighbor one time (no joke) who had known a real 3rd cousin of someone that had been kidnapped by a somewhat half-ass legitimate direct descendant of the author of a short story about a fictional relative of that guy who lived near the water tower, and had tacos twice a year with someone that had possibly known a real Japanese sword maker. Well not the actual sword maker himself, but someone who at least claimed it. Here is a picture to prove it all . . . . 



 

So ask away, my innocent little neo forger (from one forger to another) and stop listening to people in Louisiana that say forums are not 100% correct. Everything you see and read here is the absolute truth. Back to my Japanese sword making . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No longer must you worry about bothering them, young Grasshopper. I have a woodworking board which has a knife making forum on it, so I know all there is to know about knives, and how to make them. In fact, I lived next door to a neighbor one time (no joke) who had known a real 3rd cousin of someone that had been kidnapped by a somewhat half-ass legitimate direct descendant of the author of a short story about a fictional relative of that guy who lived near the water tower, and had tacos twice a year with someone that had possibly known a real Japanese sword maker. Well not the actual sword maker himself, but someone who at least claimed it. Here is a picture to prove it all . . . .
> 
> View attachment 93228
> 
> So ask away, my innocent little neo forger (from one forger to another) and stop listening to people in Louisiana that say forums are not 100% correct. Everything you see and read here is the absolute truth. Back to my Japanese sword making . . . . . . .


What is the difference in the difference if the whatchamacallit of the pie r square diameter of plastic steel minus the radius of the equal sign plus knife scales

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 18, 2015)

Would that be the tangent of sheath?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> What is the difference in the difference if the whatchamacallit of the pie r square diameter of plastic steel minus the radius of the equal sign plus knife scales



That's easy you numbnutz . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Would that be the tangent of sheath?


100846273848


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Hope you get it, I was thinking of getting a compressor while the HF sale is going on, but I see in the fine print that compressors are excluded


Always the fine print
........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nowski (Dec 19, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Would that be the tangent of sheath?



Actually it would 867530niyine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 19, 2015)

Since I don't like the long trips and hotels I decided I might sell a few knives on the for sale section of the Blade Forum, so I paid $75.00 to join and posted a few knives. Went to their discussion section of the forum and man was I in for a surprise. It was the worst back biting and arguing I've ever seen. Our moderators on Wood Barter would put a stop to it in short order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Since I don't like the long trips and hotels I decided I might sell a few knives on the for sale section of the Blade Forum, so I paid $75.00 to join and posted a few knives. Went to their discussion section of the forum and man was I in for a surprise. It was the worst back biting and arguing I've ever seen. Our moderators on Wood Barter would put a stop to it in short order.


i saw a lot of that. i primarily google my question and then read responses and most searches bring me to that forum. and of course i blow your phone up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 20, 2015)

Tony I have a Milwaukee Portaband that I use to cut up my blanks. I also bought a small table to hold it in place. I also use Lennox Bi-metal saw blades. They last a long time and I have no complaints about the quality. Sorry I did not respond earlier but I was out of town the last 2 days.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

